# Public Hunting Unwritten Rules



## 11cmwill (Jun 7, 2018)

This will be my first year devoting any serious time to hunting public land during archery season for whitetails, and I wanted to put it to this audience to see what are the unwritten rules, or common courtesies when dealing with other public land hunters. I know that public land can tend to get a bit crowded and I'm not here to step on anyone's toes, so wanted to see what I should know and how I should act to not upset others in the area. What is an acceptable distance away from another hunter? If I see another hunter in the woods, do I make my way in another direction, or am I fine to walk by them as I head deeper into the woods? And any other suggestions anyone has...


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I don't hunt public land often, when I do I don't move in on someone. At some point my hunt will be ruined by a hunter returning to his stand. Might lead to a confrontation and it's just not worth it. Respect is the key when you ask yourself what should I do. I would say distance depends on terrain? I don't want to be able to see others, that's my distance.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I wouldn't walk past another hunter. If you want to go deeper, get there earlier and beat the other hunter. If you're getting in that late the hunt is already over anyways.


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

The problem with unwritten rules is the “rules” are not available for all to see. And vary depending with whom you are interacting.

It is public land and you may be dealing with interesting people. Be safe and enjoy our public resources.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

If I do see another hunter I won't walk right next to them. Instead I'll go around them. Now if I get to where I'm going and someone is sitting there, then I'll move to another location. Give yourself plenty of time to be able to adjust accordingly.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm not trying to get all religious on you, but I think the "Golden Rule" (do unto others as you would have them do unto you) will keep you on the right track. 

If you would be upset if someone walked by you to get deeper in the woods, then you probably shouldn't do it to someone else.

It gets frustrating on public land because the example you used is a very real possibility. Having a plan "b" or c or d, will help you avoid ruining someone's hunt or having someone ruin yours. When you do encounter other public land users, whether they're dog walkers, small game hunters, deer hunters or whatever, keep in mind they have the same rights you do to the same land you're hunting. 

Also, always leave the public land in a better condition than when you show up. Don't leave trash and don't be afraid to pick up trash others have left behind.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Don't be afraid to spark up a friendly conversation with anyone you see at a parking area, or similar situation. _Most_ people have a friendly cooperative attitude. I was sharing a smallish section for quite a while with a guy and his kid. He wasn't the type of guy I would go out of my way to hang out with, but we talked often at a shared parking spot. We roughly knew where each other were, helped track deer, and I even offered up to let his son sit in my stand whenever I wasn't there. 
I had a stand about a quarter mile from one of his, and I walked past him to get to mine. Never a problem that I was aware of. 
The golden rule suggestion was spot on, too. Hopefully you're in this for fun, so don't take things too seriously and treat fellow hunters as you would want to be treated.
With all that said, if I am scouting a new spot and see a stand, I get out and move on to a different area.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

If you're somewhat competent you're ahead of 80% of the people out there.

Use that to your advantage.

I have one buddy that buries himself in the nastiest, thickest crap way early on opening day of gun season, and brings enough supplies to stay out all day and then some. He hunts with a cross bow to be quiet and because you can only see about 50' in there, if that. The herd plowing in and moving around pushes deer to him. If it snows, he won't do it, as not to leave tracks. I helped him drag out a declining 9 point that was 180 dressed and barely had any teeth.

Another buddy hunts a well hidden ground blind in the early part of bow season that's ridiculously close to a road and parking area. Most people walk in much farther. He shoots his meat doe from that spot every year, usually in time to focus on duck season.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> If you're somewhat competent you're ahead of 80% of the people out there.
> 
> Use that to your advantage.
> 
> ...


That last bit there can be good advice. I killed one of my better archery bucks on public land about 50 yrds from a main two track at about 4pm. A lot of guys have to "get way back", and that can leave some good hunting that they are walking right past. Not saying it's always the best option, but don't overlook it.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Just by asking this question says alot about you. It shows that you care. I'd be glad to share the woods with you. Lots of great advice in these posts.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

We hunt public land in Presque Isle county. We seldom if ever see other hunters. We chose that county because of the lack of hunting pressure. There are other camps during firearm season but none during archery season. Normally we have the woods to ourselves during both seasons. We pretty much know all the other camps and we know where they hunt. We have our own spots. This is from 10 years plus of hunting up there. We usually always see deer and have killed some good ones. With the baiting ban it will be even better.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Always have three or four good spots scouted out in case someone is too close to one of them or messes you up.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

"Unwritten rules" only apply to you. 

So write the ones you are willing to follow no matter what the other guy does.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

GVDocHoliday said:


> I wouldn't walk past another hunter. If you want to go deeper, get there earlier and beat the other hunter. If you're getting in that late the hunt is already over anyways.


There can be exceptions to this. I go in early to let it settle down before a morning hunt. One time, i had to walk by a guy in the dark. But he was setup 2 yards off the trail. if you don't want someone walking by you, don't hunt the main trail.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

ArrowFlinger said:


> There can be exceptions to this. I go in early to let it settle down before a morning hunt. One time, i had to walk by a guy in the dark. But he was setup 2 yards off the trail. if you don't want someone walking by you, don't hunt the main trail.


My wife had an uncle who was like this. He constantly griped about people walking by him. Then one day he came home with a story about a guy setting up camp within 40 yds of his blind. I hunted with him one time and realized he only sat on road edges. I am guessing he was scared to get off a road and get lost.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Most other hunters are friendly and do help each other out. Had one guy help me track a deer at night for a long time and met him the next day and we used his atv to get the deer out. I have helped drag a deer out for a couple of elderly guys that needed the help.

My one complaint is people that leave their tree stand up in a good location all year long and year after year.

Most of the problems you will encounter come from the non-hunter. It's public land.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Bring enough beer to for everyone.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Bring enough beer to for everyone.


Scratch what I said about Do unto others...this is the new Golden Rule.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

I agree with the fact, that if you are asking the question then you have nothing to worry about. At least you are considering what other folks are doing. 

About 95% of the guys I run into on public land are great and do a good job of following the “unwritten rules”. 

Had a guy last year I wish I would have talked to. We must have the exact same hunting style. We kept running into each other and different spots. The last time I walked right under him and we both started laughing as I walked away.


----------



## Sturty7 (Aug 25, 2016)

The biggest thing is that it's public land. Remember that deer are not the only animal in the woods. You might have people hunting something else walk by. Don't get mad, they shouldnt have to stop what they enjoy because they don't want to ruin someone's hunt. Just don't be one of those guys that thinks the only thing to hunt from October-january is deer. Most of the hunters I've met hate the thought of ruining others chances, but it happens sometimes. I'm sure most public land hunters have walked up on someone whether they realize it or not. If you see someone walking through the woods and they don't notice you, maybe let them know you're in a tree. I was out squirrel hunting, I always drive around and check to make sure no cars are parked before I head in. I see no cars so I start looking for squirrels. A little while later I hear "bow hunter here" and look up about 50 yards in a tree and I see him. Made me feel like a POS but Im glad he let me know he was there for multiple reasons. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Sturty7 said:


> The biggest thing is that it's public land. Remember that deer are not the only animal in the woods. You might have people hunting something else walk by. Don't get mad, they shouldnt have to stop what they enjoy because they don't want to ruin someone's hunt. Just don't be one of those guys that thinks the only thing to hunt from October-january is deer. Most of the hunters I've met hate the thought of ruining others chances, but it happens sometimes. I'm sure most public land hunters have walked up on someone whether they realize it or not. If you see someone walking through the woods and they don't notice you, maybe let them know you're in a tree. I was out squirrel hunting, I always drive around and check to make sure no cars are parked before I head in. I see no cars so I start looking for squirrels. A little while later I hear "bow hunter here" and look up about 50 yards in a tree and I see him. Made me feel like a POS but Im glad he let me know he was there for multiple reasons.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


A lot of great things said here. We have such a wonderful opportunity here to enjoy these great public lands. We all have to enjoy these lands in a cohesive manner, which will involve a few bump ins now and then. Our public lands are under attack, so make note of this too and do what you can to Keep Public Lands in Public Hands!! One other unwritten rule is to make it better when you leave by picking up some trash. For some damn reason everyone thinks that this is also a public dump which pisses me off to no end. We need to take the higher road and pick up after these slobs. I always have a trash bag with me to fill up other peoples garbage to try and make it better for someone else.


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

A lot of good common sense suggestions/methods being addressed. I approach public land with the mind set that I'm probably not the only person here and try to avoid being "That guy" that every public land hunter has a story about. Pay attention to your surroundings when Parking, walking in and walking out. Look for signs of other hunters/walkers/bikers/ birders/ or any other opportunist that might be using that area. Fresh tracks are a giveaway that there are probably people close by. (Especially if there are vehicles parked near) If you start to see track or sign that someone might be where you are headed, pay attention and if you know the lay of the land make adjustments as to not "Collide" with the individuals. I hunt public because there is a lot of land available and I plan accordingly. Have a plan A,B and C (and D) for the public land area you want to use. Plan a hunt during the week for areas you suspect will be "Crowded" on weekends. Scout!!!! (Not only for game but for areas other hunters over look) Enjoy and expect that on any given day somebody might walk by!


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

I have to put up a sign soon. The bird/bow hunters like to park in a particular spot that just happens to be the deer trail from the pine plantation to my hunting area, and probably theirs. I guess w/ more scouting theyd realize that.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I pass through when I see another hunter, but I do it as quickly and quietly as possible, and go lwell beyond the area being hunted.

Loitering and scouting the area, while someone is hunting it, is crossing the line

Sent from my SM-S367VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Maybe you should have noticed the deer trail you're hunting passes through a parking area!


CL-Lewiston said:


> I have to put up a sign soon. The bird/bow hunters like to park in a particular spot that just happens to be the deer trail from the pine plantation to my hunting area, and probably theirs. I guess w/ more scouting theyd realize that.


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Bring a bag to pack out the trash dropped by others. Learn how to get to your stand in the dark. Nothing like watching some lost guy stumbling around during the pre-dawn trying to locate his spot.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

If I run into a guy set up I back out and go some place else or come in from another direction. I have jumped deer to other hunters and vise versa so having a hunter walk threw isnt all bad. 

Now if someone is set up on a two track or trail then I walk threw especially if its close to the parking area and its thick or to wet to go around. I have hunted 2 tracks and shot deer but if someone walks by I dont get in a huff over it, I kinda expect it.

Most situations can be sorted out if guys have the curtesy too. Over the last 30+ years of hunting public I would say its just like real life. 95% of hunters are great guys. That 5% can fall into a large scale of idiots. Everything from criminals, to drunks in the woods with guns, to violaters and just plain idiots. I could write a book on that 5% lol

My word of advice is if its a popular hunting area forget about funnels, saddles and any place you read about in hunting articles. Those articles are all written for private land hunters. Even its far back. If sign is hot you might be able to hunt it for a few weeks when season starts. But as season progresses those areas will more then likely get more pressure. Some years they dont though if they are hard to access. Hunting public is like running a trap line. Find more sign hunt it and every year keep checking those hot spots for deer sign and hunter sign. The more areas you have to hunt the easier it is to shrug off some one moving into "your" area. You should spend 80% of your time finding and checking good buck sign that is hunt able. Dont even sit in a spot unless you find good buck sign. Some times even in season I have to spend a lot of time looking. Some areas have a good buck in them almost every year and other areas are every 4-5 years.

If I do find a stand or blind I put a large branch on the tree so a person has to move it to hunt that spot. Then when I recheck if its been moved I know its active. I know where 100's of stands are that are not used anymore. If they are not active then I will hunt there. Looking them over with binos too for spider webs that never get swept off.


----------



## D.Allred (Aug 12, 2019)

I’ve hunted public land for about 15 years. It has had great and horrific experiences with other hunters. 

When I am scouting and come across another stand, I immediately walk out of the area because they were there first and I’m not out there to mess up anyone’s hunt. I try to be respectful but I haven’t had the same experiences.

While hunting public land in allegan I’ve had people leave deer heads under my stand, leave trash at my stand, steal tree stands that are labeled and even hunt out of my stands. I now mostly use climbers on public land to avoid other hunters ruining my experience. 

I hope this helps and good luck hunting.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

D.Allred said:


> I’ve hunted public land for about 15 years. It has had great and horrific experiences with other hunters.
> 
> While hunting public land in allegan I’ve had people leave deer heads under my stand, leave trash at my stand, steal tree stands that are labeled and even hunt out of my stands. I now mostly use climbers on public land to avoid other hunters ruining my experience.
> 
> I hope this helps and good luck hunting.


Wow deer heads under the stand! Haven't seen that at Allegan but have seen the buck testicals hanging in the stand trick. 

Never leave anything in the woods on public your not willing to part with. Even if its over night. There are a lot of **** hunters in some areas that spend a lot fo time in the woods at night. I mostly hunt on the ground so I can be mobile. If the spot is best out of a stand then I use it and take it in and out. Most spots can be hunted from the ground though. This allows you to have a set up quick and be mobile. Then if some one moves in on you you can move easy. Some guys either don't know better or are just inexperienced. I once had a kid see me in a tree stand and walk over and stand in a hot scrape and ask me if I have seen anything.  lol. He was a good kid that I ended up helping out and showing him what to look for. He just didn't know he was standing in a scrape lol. I have also met some really good hunters over the years up there who get a nice buck every year and they have helped me out with ideas on how they hunt. 

Keep at it in the ASGA there is ok hunting to be had if you spend the time scouting. Now that they have finally limited doe tags Im seeing a few more deer. It was pretty bleak for a while. Makes for a much quieter gun season when guys have to know what they're shooting. If your finding deer heads under your stand its time to move on and find a different spot. There are 50k acres to hunt so lots of room. Good luck this year!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Don't hunt people's spots !! #1. I had to leave a spot last yr because of this. Didn't want to run into ******* hunting my spot. Busted my ass to make it


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Dont forget your scrap 2x4s for steps. Screws seem to last a longer than nails.
Be sure to hang a dozen drippers in a circle around the stand to cover your scent.

Weed wack a nice trail to make getting in and out easier.

Tie orange ribbon on your trail and mark the trees with reflective tacks for after dark.



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

snortwheeze said:


> Don't hunt people's spots !! #1. I had to leave a spot last yr because of this. Didn't want to run into ******* hunting my spot. Busted my ass to make it


This is part of the problem, if its public land who decides its your spot? or my spot? I have been hunting some areas for 40 years. Then some one comes in hangs a stand and its "their" spot. Should be who is ever their first hunts it and that is the rule. But some people think they hang a tree stand in a 1 mile square block and its all theirs. Not saying that is how you are. But public land hunters need to understand its our woods and we share it. Thats why its legal for someone to hunt out of your stand even if they are there first. I dont agree with that but thats the rules. If you dont want some one using your stand then dont leave it up.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Chuck said:


> This is part of the problem, if its public land who decides its your spot? or my spot? I have been hunting some areas for 40 years. Then some one comes in hangs a stand and its "their" spot. Should be who is ever their first hunts it and that is the rule. But some people think they hang a tree stand in a 1 mile square block and its all theirs. Not saying that is how you are. But public land hunters need to understand its our woods and we share it. Thats why its legal for someone to hunt out of your stand even if they are there first. I dont agree with that but thats the rules. If you dont want some one using your stand then dont leave it up.


I don't have a stand since I can't climb . BUT I'd feel same way if I were to come to my stand and someone were in it. Outcome probably wouldn't be good.... If I spend the time scouting , prepping, preparing an area then I'd feel that 40-50 yrds every direction from my stand is "mine" if someone were to move in on me I'd let them know what I thought, if we didn't agree I'd move. Just as I did last yr.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Chuck said:


> This is part of the problem, if its public land who decides its your spot? or my spot? I have been hunting some areas for 40 years. Then some one comes in hangs a stand and its "their" spot. Should be who is ever their first hunts it and that is the rule. But some people think they hang a tree stand in a 1 mile square block and its all theirs. Not saying that is how you are. But public land hunters need to understand its our woods and we share it. Thats why its legal for someone to hunt out of your stand even if they are there first. I dont agree with that but thats the rules. If you dont want some one using your stand then dont leave it up.


I agree with you 100% that it is our woods and it is first come first serve. However your comment about hunting a person's stand is false and it could get you a ticket if a DNR checked you in someone else's stand. Nothing would prevent you from hanging your own stand in the same tree as someone else's or the tree next to it. You have no right to hunt my stand or my blind that I legally placed on public land. Think of it in these terms. If I place a tent for camping on public land can you use my tent? If I park my truck on public property can you have a tailgate party on my tailgate. My treestand is my property.


----------



## kotimaki (Feb 13, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Wow deer heads under the stand! Haven't seen that at Allegan but have seen the buck testicals hanging in the stand trick.
> 
> Never leave anything in the woods on public your not willing to part with. Even if its over night. There are a lot of **** hunters in some areas that spend a lot fo time in the woods at night. I mostly hunt on the ground so I can be mobile. If the spot is best out of a stand then I use it and take it in and out. Most spots can be hunted from the ground though. This allows you to have a set up quick and be mobile. Then if some one moves in on you you can move easy. Some guys either don't know better or are just inexperienced. I once had a kid see me in a tree stand and walk over and stand in a hot scrape and ask me if I have seen anything.  lol. He was a good kid that I ended up helping out and showing him what to look for. He just didn't know he was standing in a scrape lol. I have also met some really good hunters over the years up there who get a nice buck every year and they have helped me out with ideas on how they hunt.
> 
> Keep at it in the ASGA there is ok hunting to be had if you spend the time scouting. Now that they have finally limited doe tags Im seeing a few more deer. It was pretty bleak for a while. Makes for a much quieter gun season when guys have to know what they're shooting. If your finding deer heads under your stand its time to move on and find a different spot. There are 50k acres to hunt so lots of room. Good luck this year!


Testicles in the stand ....reminded me of a buddy who killed his first buck and called me for help. No idea what he was doing so I helped him out. Nowhere to hang or process so I helped him out. Didn't know how to can venison , so I helped him out. Upon leaving for work the next day it was hard not to notice the nut sack hanging from my rear view. I never said a word ...it must have bothered him for a while because it was months later when he finally asked what I did with his deer nuts.....I just smiled and said "canned them"...priceless


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

I always like to go with first one to the spot has it. 
Wish all would follow this.
Most my locations I hunt I try my best to not make it known I am even in it.
At this point my rifle stand is ready to go. Come the 15th when i go to hunt a go in early and put up plenty of orange to be seen.
But every few years with our fail someone will come in at daylight and sit right on top of me.
At that point a just shrug it off and wait a couple hours and then slip out to another location. 
Can never be sure where others are hunting and i won't be walking around the first two hours of hunting light. After that i will move slowly out and keep an eye out for others so i may skirt around them un notice.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Best unwritten rule is to follow the written rules for public land. That way there is no confusion or need for confrontation. I say this as a hunter who has spent 41 consecutive firearm deer openers on State land.


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

My family has been hunting the same public land for over 70 years. We have great grandpa's spot, grandpa's spot, dad's perch, daughter's spot, and so on so on. We recognize these are public lands and if your heading to grandpa's spot and find someone else sitting there you think,"dang, should have gotten here earlier." Then go WAY AROUND THEM. On the back side. Maybe you will spook one into thier area that might have sneaked behind them. When someone does this to me, I pay special attention to that direction. The key is to go WAY AROUND. As silently as possible. Give them the space. I've heard many times, "the deer aren't moving. We need a few more hunters." Just be courteous, it is public land for crying out loud.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I've found people being too sneaky makes me not give a schitt. I will altogether avoid an area unless I REALLY wanna get out there. The chances of them bring right where I wanna be is pretty slim, but does happen. If I see someone parked where I want to I either move on a bit further or I'll check tracks and see which way they went. I'll go across the road if possible or something and give them space. Talk to the afterwords and compare what we saw. Most people are honest and nice if they know you're doing the same. I've had guys give me great pointers. Older guys that don't wanna make the walk tell me their old spots and such. 

Of the times I tried to hide my presence I've been burned by it and then told "schitt, didn't see any sign anyone was back here". That kinda cemented my mind that there are more like me that give space than not. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

jiggin is livin said:


> Of the times I tried to hide my presence I've been burned by it and then told "schitt, didn't see any sign anyone was back here".
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Happened to me in a local spot. Climber stand in. Week before gun opener. last 10 yards to my spot 10 orange markers up to a tree with a trial cam 5 yards from my tree. and a bait pile 10 yards from my tree. Hunted that spot up until the 14th, then moved on to an Archery only county park for the 15th. Had the whole park to myself and 1 other guy.

That said, i would prefer to keep my spots secret, but like you said, if you see flags or hunter sign, you usually move on to another spot. 

My take is stealth will help 90% of the time and backfire only 10%


----------

